# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #11244 sweet, Ηράκλειο

## sweet

*
#11244 sweet, Ηράκλειο*



*Εξοπλισμός κόμβου :*
2x RB435 G
1x AirLive Ovislink WL-5460AP
6x Πιάτα Αλουμινίου Gibertini 80 cm
6x Feeder nvak 5 giga
3x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
3x Wistron DNMA-92 miniPCI Atheros a/b/g/n
1x Antenna D-Link omni 8 db
Καλώδιο LMR-400
3x αντιρήδες με συρματόσχοινο 4mm 
3x εντατήρες
2x Ιστός μονοσωλήνιος τουμπο κόκκινος 3.0 m, 2.5"
Μεταλλικό κουτί : IP65 28x35x16

*Λειτουργικό :* Mikrotik v6.xx with BGP + routing filter

*Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζεται από τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 5 A, with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.


*Σελίδα στο WIND :*
Internet : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11244
Wireless : http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=11244

*Graphs κόμβου :*
Internet : http://awmn.ozo.com/cgi-bin/nph-prox...9.75.1/graphs/
Wireless : http://10.29.75.1/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher : http://10.15.172.10:8080/sensorlist.htm

*Gallery :*
Internet : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4419615&type=1
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=130
Wireless : http://www.awmn/album.php?albumid=130

*
Backbones :*


*GFan1 (#12628 )*
SSID : awmn-11244-12628
IEEE 802.11*N*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12628
Δήμος Αχαρνών -- 2,871km --
signal -58-60 db, 150.0 Mbps-HT..
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 10/05/2013


*Johnitsiol (#19420)*
SSID : awmn-19420-11244
IEEE 802.11*N*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=19420
Δήμος Καματερού -- 5,648km --
signal -58-59 db, 150.0 Mbps-HT..
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 30/06/2013

*
aggel (#12752)*
SSID : awmn-11244-12752
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12752
Δήμος Άνω Λιοσίων -- 6,575km --
signal -62-63 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 04/06/2013


*MEGATHIRIOS (#13133)*
SSID : awmn-11244-13133
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13133
Δήμος Αχαρνών -- 2,883km --
signal -58-59 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 05/03/2014


*stevemad (#16016)*
SSID : awmn-11244-16016
IEEE 802.11*N*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=16016
Δήμος Καματερού -- 4,074km --
signal -60-61 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 06/03/2016


*cotton (#22940)*
SSID : awmn-22940-11244
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=22940
Κοινότητα Θρακομακεδόνων -- 9,661km --
signal -61-62 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 11/11/2018



*Access Point :*

SSID: awmn-11244_sweet-ap 
IEEE 802.11b
Κανάλι : 7 (2442)


***************************************************************



Η οπτική επαφή του κόμβου sweet (#11244) :

DSC02836.JPG DSC02837.JPG DSC02838.JPG DSC02839.JPG DSC02840.JPG photo-8093.jpg photo-8094.jpg photo-8095.jpg photo-8096.jpg photo-8097.jpg boreia_1.jpg boreia_2.jpg boreioanatolika.jpg sweet (#11244) boreia.jpg sweet (#11244) boreiodytika.jpg sweet (#11244) dytika.jpg sweet (#11244) noteia.jpg sweet (#11244) notiodytika.jpg sweet (#11244) panoramikh.jpg


Η κατασκευή :


sweet (#11244) RB-435g_1.JPG sweet (#11244) RB-435g_2.JPG sweet (#11244) RB-435g_3.JPG sweet (#11244) RB-435g_4.JPG sweet (#11244) RB-435g_5.JPG sweet (#11244) RB-435g_6.JPG sweet (#11244) RB-435g_7.JPG sweet (#11244)-.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_1.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_2.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_3.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_4.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_5.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_6.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_7.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_8.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_9.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_10.JPGsweet (#11244)10-5-13_11.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_12.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_13.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_14.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_15.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_16.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_17.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_18.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_19.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_20.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_21.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_22.JPGsweet (#11244)10-5-13_23.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_24.JPG sweet (#11244)10-5-13_25.JPG sweet (#11244) 30-9-2013_1.jpg sweet (#11244) 30-9-2013_2.jpg sweet (#11244) 30-9-2013_3.jpg 


Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους που με βοήθησαν στην δημιουργία του κόμβου.


Έγινε register στο Nagios :
_Nagios data:
Hostname : sweet
ID : 11244
Coordinates(x,y) : 1235,867
Router IP : 10.29.75.1
Backbone links : 12628,14924,10616
Mail address : xxxxxx#[email protected]
A mail with your data has been sent to Nagios team._

Παρακαλώ τους admin να μεταφέρουν την σελίδα στους AX/BX ενεργούς κόμβους.


Καλώς σας βρήκα.
Φιλικά Κώστας.

.

----------


## GJP

Καλοριζικος ο κομβος Κωστα.
Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη, μπραβο

----------


## senius

Συνονόματε, καλορίζικος ο κόμβος. 
*Τούμπανο* κατασκευή !!
Καλά τράφικ.!!!
 ::

----------


## thedudejohn56

Να κι ένας σοβαρός ανθρωπάκος που ΔΕΝ περνάει αέρα μέσα στο κουτί σε εξωτερική χρήση.
Μπράβο φίλε.

----------


## sfo105

Καλορίζικος Κώστα!!
enjoy!

----------


## senius

Νέο b.b. link με :

*PoURaN24 (#6401)*
awmn-11244-6401
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6401
Δήμος Αχαρνών -- 4,531km --
signal -61-62 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 15/05/2013

Τνχ Πάνο.
Ενημερώθηκαν τα static dns & Nameservers (NS), του sweet (#11244) .




> Παρακαλώ τους admin να μεταφέρουν την σελίδα στους AX/BX ενεργούς κόμβους.
> .


Σε μετέφεραν, γκρινιάρη....!!
 ::

----------


## ipduh

με γειά,

μεταφέρθηκε στο topic ενεργοι ... , 

ομως γενικα ολοι οι κομβοι που εχουν 2 ή παραπάνω ζευξεις και μιλάν BGP ή OLSR και δρομολογουν απο-σε αλλους awmn κομβους είναι ενεργοι Ax/Bx εξ ορισμου

αυτο με το παλιό nagios εχει σταματησει , ελπιζω να αυτοματοποιηθει καποια στιγμη συντομα και ολοι να μπορουν να βαλουν μερικα ping checks στον nagios μέσω wind

----------


## senius

Εδώ και 5 μέρες ο κόμβος sweet,υποστηρίζεται πλέον από τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 5 A, with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

Αύριο Παρασκευή μεσημέρι 7-6-2013 , με εκλεκτούς επίτιμους φίλους του AWMN, ο κόμβος *θα εγκαινιαστεί με ταρατσοκατασταση, μέσω καψουλομεζεδομανίας.*

Στο τέλος θα αποδειχτεί τελικά, αν το μυστικό θα βρίσκεται στο βαρέλι με το κρασί στο υπόγειο, σε συνδυασμό με την ψησταριά που θα τσικνίζει οπού θα βρίσκεται 3 μέτρα πιο κάτω από τον ιστό με τα πιάτα, *αν έχουμε σωστά rx-tx στα b.b. link.*
Καλό τσίκνισμα.

----------


## sweet

> Αύριο Παρασκευή μεσημέρι 7-6-2013 , με εκλεκτούς επίτιμους φίλους του AWMN, ο κόμβος *θα εγκαινιαστεί με ταρατσοκατασταση, μέσω καψουλομεζεδομανίας.*
> Καλό τσίκνισμα.


Σας ευχαριστώ παίδες.!!! Περάσαμε υπέροχα.!




aggel & sweet & GJP.JPGGeorge aggel (#12752).JPGGeorge GJP (#7593).JPGGeorge GJP (#7593)_1.JPGGeorge GJP (#7593)_2.JPGh parea.JPGkostas marsal with nasos765.JPGkostas marsal.JPGkostas marsal_1.JPGKostas senius (#10636).JPGKostas senius (#10636)_1.JPGKostas senius with kostas marsal.JPGkostas sweet (#11244).JPGnasos765 with senius.JPGsweet (#11244)_.JPGsweet (#11244)_1.JPG

----------


## GJP

καλοριζικος ,κορυφαια κατασκευη μπραβο παιδια

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Σημερα στον κόμβο sweet (#11244) είχαμε ταρατσαδα.
Όλα ξηλώθηκαν και ταξινομήθηκαν από την αρχή, βάση των απαιτήσεων των bb link. Έπεται συνέχεια...!!!
Έγινε ενεργό και νέο bb λινκ με *Johnitsiol (#19420)*.
Στην συνέχεια ακολούθησε καψουλοποιηση, με βαρελίσιο κρασί από Μεγαλόπολη μεριά, απολαμβάνοντας τα mb που πέρναγαν από τον κόμβο.
Ευχαριστούμε το Κώστα sweet για την φιλοξενία :

Συνημμένο 31569sweet (#11244) 18-7-13_2.JPGsweet (#11244) 18-7-13_3.JPGsweet (#11244) 18-7-13_4.JPGsweet (#11244) 18-7-13_5.JPGΣυνημμένο 31574sweet (#11244) 18-7-13_7.JPGsweet (#11244) 18-7-13_8.JPGsweet (#11244) 18-7-13_9.JPGsweet (#11244) 18-7-13_10.JPGsweet (#11244) 18-7-13_11.JPGsweet (#11244) 18-7-13_12.JPGsweet (#11244) 18-7-13_13.JPGsweet (#11244) 18-7-13_14.JPG

----------


## GJP

Kορυφαια δουλεια μπραβο

----------


## senius

> Kορυφαια δουλεια μπραβο


Kostas senius (#10636)_1.JPG.jpgkostas sweet (#11244).JPG.jpg
oeo....!!!
Gallery :
Internet : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4419615&type=1

Traffic του κόμβου :
Internet : http://www.sv1lh.net/cgi-bin/nph-pro...29.75.1/graphs
Internet : http://awmn.ozo.com/cgi-bin/nph-prox...9.75.1/graphs/ 
Wireless : http://10.29.75.1/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm 
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

Υπάρχει 1 if ελεύθερο προς βόρεια & βορειοδυτικά προάστια.

----------


## sweet

Νεο bb link με :
*caftis (#7384)*
SSID : awmn-11244-7384
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7384
Δήμος Άνω Λιοσίων -- 5,835 km --
signal -62-63 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 6/01/2014

Ευχαριστώ τους senius-marius !!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Νέο bb link με :
*MEGATHIRIOS (#13133)*
SSID : awmn-11244-13133
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13133
Δήμος Αχαρνών -- 2,883km --
signal -58-59 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 05/03/2014

Το link με caftis για 1 εβδομάδα θα είναι κάτω, γιατί θα αντικατασταθεί και θα αναβαθμιστεί ο εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιούσαμε.
Ευχαριστούμε τον Γιάννη & Μάριο.

----------


## ysam

Sorry Κώστα μάλλον το copy paste δεν έπαιξε καλά. 

Το εν λόγο λινκ είναι 

IEEE 802.11a-Turbo
Signal TX-66/RX-71 - TXRate 96Mbps/108Mbps - RX Rate 96Mbps/108Mbps
Overall tx ccq 90%

----------


## romias

Τι έκανες τώρα; Διόρθωσες τον τον τρισμέγιστο; Θα χάσεις την πρόσβαση στο ρούτερ. ::

----------


## ysam

Όχι απλά τυχαίνει στον ίδιο router να έχω και εγώ link με τον Γιάννη από παλιά και αυτές τις μέρες ψάχνω να βρω καθαρή συχνότητα. Ε μόλις είδα το post λέω "δεν μπορεί κάτι βλέπω λάθος". 

Ε τελικά ήταν λάθος το copy/paste.  ::

----------


## sweet

> Το link με caftis για 1 εβδομάδα θα είναι κάτω, γιατί θα αντικατασταθεί και θα αναβαθμιστεί ο εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιούσαμε....


Το bb link με caftis (#7384), είναι και πάλι up.
Ευχαριστώ τους senius-marius για την βοήθεια και κατανόηση τους.

----------


## anka

> Kostas senius (#10636)_1.JPG.jpgkostas sweet (#11244).JPG.jpg
> oeo....!!!
> Gallery :
> Internet : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4419615&type=1
> 
> Traffic του κόμβου :
> Internet : http://www.sv1lh.net/cgi-bin/nph-pro...29.75.1/graphs
> Internet : http://awmn.ozo.com/cgi-bin/nph-prox...9.75.1/graphs/ 
> Wireless : http://10.29.75.1/graphs
> ...


Αυτα ειναι τα καλυτερα !!!!

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο sweet (#11244) δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον parnis (#16382) σε άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Ενημερώθηκε το wind και τα dns name servers.
Ο caftis (#7384) για λίγο ακόμα θα είναι down, από μεριας sweet, τις επόμενες μέρες θα μεταφερθεί σε νέο rb. Υπομονή.

tnx Κώστα.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Αυτές τις ημέρες στον κόμβο sweet (#11244) είχαμε ταρατσάδα.

Έγιναν κεντραρίσματα από την αρχή, αν και δεν χρειάστηκε/κουνήθηκε τελικά τίποτα.

Έγινε αναβάθμιση σε Ν, στα bb link GFan1 ( #12628 ) & Johnitsiol (#19420) με άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Ενημερώθηκε η αρχική σελίδα του κόμβου.

Με τον Κώστα sweet, περάσαμε όμορφα!!!

Συνεχίζουμε τις αναβαθμίσεις !!

----------


## sweet

Ο κόμβος απέκτησε και νέο bb link με :

*stevemad (#16016)*
SSID : awmn-11244-16016
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=16016
Δήμος Καματερού -- 4,074km --

Ευχαριστώ τους εμπλεκόμενους senius & stevemad !

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα.
Στον κόμβο sweet (#11244) δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με :

*cotton (#22940)*
SSID : awmn-22940-11244
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=22940
Κοινότητα Θρακομακεδόνων -- 9,661km --
signal -61-62 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους !!  ::

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο sweet (#11244) , είχαμε ταρατσαδα.

Έγινε γενικό σερβις στο κόμβο!

Τοποθετήσαμε επεκτάσεις ιστών σε μασιφ κατασκευή. Η εξέλιξη της νέας κατασκευής στον κόμβο sweet (#11244), δημιουργήθηκε με κατασκευή ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης ΑΡΓΚΟΝ.

Έγιναν κεντραρίσματα των link από την αρχή.
Επίσης έγινε αλλαγή συσσωρευτών 12v-7ah , στο backup του τροφοδοτικού,.

Στο τέλος όλοι μαζί , καψουλοποιησαμε με μεζέ και πιόμα..... για την ορθή κατάσταση του κόμβου !!!
Συνεχίζουμε στο AWMN !!!

sweet (#11244) 18-2-2019_1.jpgsweet (#11244) 18-2-2019_3.jpgsweet (#11244) 18-2-2019_4.jpgsweet (#11244) 18-2-2019_5.jpgsweet (#11244) 18-2-2019_6.jpgsweet (#11244) 18-2-2019_7.jpgsweet (#11244) 18-2-2019_8.jpgsweet (#11244) 18-2-2019_9.jpg

----------

